# Lo contrario de apetecible



## Lord Delfos

Buenas, gente. A ver si alguien sabe ésta:

¿Qué es lo contrario de apetecible?

Mi sentido castellano me dice que es "inapetecible". Porque cuando una persona no tiene apetito, está inapetente.

Pero en el DRAE, ni papa.

¿Existe un antónimo o siempre hay que reemplazarlo por más de una palabra?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Pues yo diría que tienes razón, aunque también recuerdo haber oído "no apetecible" o "nada apetecible".


----------



## ghost_jjb

Pues tu podrìas decir no apetecible ...Decir inapetecible no es muy comùn aunque el contexto si se entiendo. PEro sale mejor decir No apetecible. Cuando una persona no tiene apetito de comer tu dice "EL no quiere comer o EL no desea comer o el no tiene apetito." 
Pero decir El esta inapetecible...Realmente creo que no es usual.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Ghost, Lord Delfos se refería a que *inapetente* se usa cuando alguien no tiene apetito, no inapetecible.


----------



## Namarne

Yo si tuviera que decir una sola palabra, quizá optaría por *repulsivo*, o *desagradable*. 
*No apetecible* es rigurosamente exacto, claro, pero no se usa; lo que suele decirse, en mi opinión, es *nada *en lugar de *no*: 
_Este guiso tiene un aspecto nada apetecible._ 

(No es el antónimo, claro...)


----------



## hosec

¿Y no valdría "indeseable"?


----------



## Namarne

Por qué no. 
Pero normalmente suele aplicarse a personas, o al menos así pienso haberlo oído yo.


----------



## pejeman

Tal vez "aborrecible" se acerque a lo que buscas.

*aversión**.*
(Del lat. _aversĭo, -ōnis_).

*1. *f. Rechazo o repugnancia frente a alguien o algo. 


*aborrecer**.*
(Del lat. _abhorrescĕre_).

*1. *tr. Tener aversión a alguien o algo.


----------



## Talant

mi primera idea ha sido también "aborrecible", cuando he leído el título del hilo. Creo que es una buena idea.

saludos


----------



## Namarne

Sí, yo también votaría por "aborrecible", no la había pensado. Al menos si se tratase de elegir una sola palabra.


----------



## pejeman

"Repugnante" también es buena candidata al título.


----------



## Jellby

A mí me sale "desapetecible", pero me temo que por contaminación de "desapacible".


----------



## Mariaencarna

Hola, a mí lo que me mejor me suena de todas las propuestas es repulsivo y nada apetecible. Añadiría repugnante y se tratara de comida incomible y nauseabundo. incluso asqueroso. (Me estoy poniendo mala)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Mariaencarna said:


> Hola, a mí lo que me mejor me suena de todas las propuestas es repulsivo y nada apetecible. Añadiría repugnante y se tratara de comida incomible y nauseabundo. incluso asqueroso. *(Me estoy poniendo mala)*



¡Me has hecho mucha gracia, *Mariaencarna*!


Me adhiero a la propuesta de *hosec*: indeseable.


----------



## Lord Delfos

...Cada vez se me hace más necesario que la RAE exponga algunas ideas sobre la formación de palabras. ¿No les parece? Así no tendríamos que rompernos el marulo pensando porqué sí y porqué no puedo hacer tal palabra o la otra...

Con respecto a la palabra, aprecio la ayuda de todos pero (y éste es el motivo de mi intranquilidad) para mí no es lo mismo algo asqueroso que algo inapetecible... Es decir, una cosa es que no me resulte apetecible y otra es que me resulte aborrecible.

Según yo y mi lógica retorcida, algo puede no resultarme apetecible, pero tampoco me tiene que resultar desagradable ¿No les parece?

... En fin... Es mi loca costumbre de buscarle palabras a todas las cosas...

¡Gracias a todos por responder!... por cierto ¿Y lo contrario de respondido?

Saludongos, amigos.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola,


Perdonen que me meta aqui perose trata de algo relacionado con el title.

Que es lo contrario de "sabroso/delicioso/rico " ? 

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Namarne

La forma más sencilla de referirse a un plato que no te gusta, y que no es sabroso, ni delicioso, ni está rico, sería: 
_¡Qué *malo *está!_ 

Claro que *malo *es muy general, pero es como se dice habitualmente. 
Si buscamos otro término, ya entrarían los que se han dicho aquí: _desagradable, repulsivo, aborrecible, nada apetitoso_ o a_petecible, asqueroso_ incluso (cuando algo está muy malo y tiene muy mal sabor), etc. 
Un saludo, 
N


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Namarne said:


> La forma más sencilla de referirse a un plato que no te gusta, y que no es sabroso, ni delicioso, ni está rico, sería:
> _¡Qué *malo *está!_
> 
> Claro que *malo *es muy general, pero es como se dice habitualmente.
> Si buscamos otro término, ya entrarían los que se han dicho aquí: _desagradable, repulsivo, aborrecible, nada apetitoso_ o a_petecible, asqueroso_ incluso (cuando algo está muy malo y tiene muy mal sabor), etc.
> Un saludo,
> N


 
_¡Qué *malo *está!_   Muchas gracias, esta respuesta puede ser una
respuesta a mi anterior pregunta de " estoy mal", " Estoy malo",
"Me siento mal", "Estoy enfermo", "Estoy de mal humor". No habra
usos  ni los matices diferentes regionales. No me dieron ejemplos
de "estar malo". 

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## 0scar

Antónimos de_ sabroso_ son principalmente _desabrido/soso_
Lo contrario de _delicioso/rico_ es _desagradable_


----------



## Mariaencarna

Con respecto a la palabra, aprecio la ayuda de todos pero (y éste es el motivo de mi intranquilidad) para mí no es lo mismo algo asqueroso que algo inapetecible... Es decir, una cosa es que no me resulte apetecible y otra es que me resulte aborrecible.

Claro que no es lo mismo, estoy de acuerdo, Lord, si un plato no está inmundo ni da nauseas ni nada, simplemente no me resulta apetecible, yo diría simplemente no está nada apetecible o no tiene buena pinta. 
Saludos


----------



## Lord Delfos

0scar said:


> Antónimos de_ sabroso_ son principalmente _desabrido/soso_
> Lo contrario de _delicioso/rico_ es _desagradable_



¡Aja! Ven lo que digo... Desagradable es en realidad el antónimo de agradable. Estos problemas que tenemos (¿o debo decir tengo?) con los antónimos viene de esta "disparidad conceptual". Si uno tiene un "no agradable", tiene un "*des*agradable". Si uno tiene un "no típico", tiene un "*a*típico". Y si uno tiene un "no decente", tiene un "*in*decente".

Tenemos "a, "in" y "des" para la misma cosa... Lógicamente esto debe venir de cada una de las palabras originales, por eso no hay antónimos con esta forma para todas las cosas (o siquiera antónimo a secas).

Sigo sosteniendo que... Bueno, no. Esto va a otro hilo. Así no hacemos líos.


----------



## 0scar

No entendí mucho pero, y como si fuera poco, tenemos  _*a*moral e *in*moral_, _*a*fónico y *dis*fónico_...


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Hola a todos:

   A mí me parece que el vocablo *inapetecible* bien podría ser un neologismo más que aceptable. Otra alternativa sería *anapetecible*.


    Hasta luego.


----------



## Yellow Duck

Este plato de arroz con pollo no me _place_


----------



## Cus

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola,
> 
> 
> Perdonen que me meta aqui perose trata de algo relacionado con el title.
> 
> Que es lo contrario de "sabroso/delicioso/rico " ?
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
Pensando en comida, yo diría que lo contrario de sabroso es soso o insípido, de delicioso, asqueroso, y de rico, insípido.


----------



## Cus

Mª Encarna, ¿te encajaría soso o desagradable?


----------



## bb008

Yo creo que es como otros han dicho ABORRECIBLE.


----------



## Mariaencarna

desagradable sí, pero soso como contrario de apetecible no porque cuando se dice que algo está soso o insípido ya se ha probado, cosa que no es necesaria para afirmar que no es apetecible, que tiene una pinta que no dan ganas de comérslo ¿no?


----------



## Lord Delfos

Y... Dado que, según la RAE (claro), algo soso es algo sin sal, _soso_ más bien sería lo contrario de _salado_.

Por supuesto, el uso que le damos a la palabra es otro y me atrevo a decir que la RAE se quedó corta, seguro. Pero no por eso va a dejar de significar lo que originalmente significaba. Digo, si originalmente era eso, entonces cabe esperar que el antónimo de sabroso sea otro ¿no? A menos que no exista, claro.


----------



## Cus

Lord Delfos said:


> Y... Dado que, según la RAE (claro), algo soso es algo sin sal, _soso_ más bien sería lo contrario de _salado_.
> 
> Por supuesto, el uso que le damos a la palabra es otro y me atrevo a decir que la RAE se quedó corta, seguro. Pero no por eso va a dejar de significar lo que originalmente significaba. Digo, si originalmente era eso, entonces cabe esperar que el antónimo de sabroso sea otro ¿no? A menos que no exista, claro.


 

Hola,

Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo en que soso es lo contrario de salado, pero también según la RAE, sabroso es, entre otros:

*1. *adj. Sazonado y grato al sentido del gusto.

*3. *adj. coloq. Ligeramente salado.


por lo que entiendo que su antónimo puede ser también soso. ¿cómo lo ves?


----------



## Mariaencarna

Creo que quizá nos estemos repitiendo un poco, pero bueno, añadamos algo más ... el  antónimo de sabroso me parece que es insípido, palabra que en Andalucía tiene un sinónimo, "*esaborío*", deformación fonética local de *desabrido*, y que más que a platos hace referencia a personas de carácter poco gracioso, sin sentido del humor, desagradable en el trato, seco, soso, incluso agrio ... (al fin y al cabo no salimos del campo semántico del gusto ¿no?)
Salud


----------



## bb008

¿Te serviría Inapetente?


----------



## ROSANGELUS

bb008 said:


> Yo creo que es como otros han dicho ABORRECIBLE.


No creo, en eso estoy de acuerdo con Marianecarna, no es igual, que no te apetezca, a que sea aborrecible...

Yo Voto desagradable... y en todo caso me parece mejor, inapetente, que inapetecible.

Ejemplo:
"esta plato se ve muy apetecible.." 
"este plato se ve muy desagradabel/inapetente.."


----------



## Lord Delfos

ROSANGELUS said:


> No creo, en eso estoy de acuerdo con Marianecarna, no es igual, que no te apetezca, a que sea aborrecible...
> 
> Yo Voto desagradable... y en todo caso me parece mejor, inapetente, que inapetecible.
> 
> Ejemplo:
> "esta plato se ve muy apetecible.."
> "este plato se ve muy desagradabel/inapetente.."



¿¡Eh!? ¡Al final me dan la razón! 

Cierto es que nos hemos ido de tema completamente. Así que, para cerrar y que los moderadores no se nos enojen, diagamos que todo queda en un amistoso "empate". Donde algunos dicen inapentente (me incluyo) y otros desagradable, aborrecible y, porque no, soso.

¿Les parece?


----------



## Mariaencarna

Perdón por insistir, estoy de acuerdo en lo del empate, quedemos en desagradable o poco apetecible pero inapetente es otra cosa, inapetente es la persona que no tiene apetito, que no tiene ganas de comer, no aquello que no invita a ser comido por su aspecto poco atractivo. Uno está inapetente si está algo enfermo o empachado o simplemente sin ganas. 
BESOS A TODOS


----------



## ToñoTorreón

De acuerdo contigo, Mariaencana. La comida sería inapetecible.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hummm ...
la verdad no se, no me convence inapetecible.
pero si es cierto que inapetente se refiere a una persona sin apetito, como dice el Diccionario WR.


----------



## Omegasr

Lord Delfos said:


> ...Cada vez se me hace más necesario que la RAE exponga algunas ideas sobre la formación de palabras. ¿No les parece? Así no tendríamos que rompernos el marulo pensando porqué sí y porqué no puedo hacer tal palabra o la otra...
> 
> Con respecto a la palabra, aprecio la ayuda de todos pero (y éste es el motivo de mi intranquilidad) para mí no es lo mismo algo asqueroso que algo inapetecible... Es decir, una cosa es que no me resulte apetecible y otra es que me resulte aborrecible.
> 
> Según yo y mi lógica retorcida, algo puede no resultarme apetecible, pero tampoco me tiene que resultar desagradable ¿No les parece?
> 
> ... En fin... Es mi loca costumbre de buscarle palabras a todas las cosas...
> 
> ¡Gracias a todos por responder!... por cierto ¿Y lo contrario de respondido?
> 
> Saludongos, amigos.


 

Completamente de acuerdo contigo. El que algo no te apetezca no quiere decir que te provoque repulsión. Sencillamente se trata de algo que no te motiva...Apetecible significa que despierta tu apetito, las ganas de comer algo; de ninguna manera repulsión o rechazo.


----------



## Lord Delfos

Perdón, perdón. Al final me terminé enredando a mí mismo. La palabra que yo proponía era "inapetecible", no "inapetente"...


----------

